# Abandoned Weekly Poll: Vtf - The Most Important Thing When I Vape



## devdev

This week's poll looks at VTF - Vapour, Throat Hit & Flavour. Which is the single most important thing for you when vaping? You only get to choose one!


----------



## Tom

'F'tw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

I went for flavour, but vapour is a *very* close second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Throat Hit is my no1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Flavor most definitely. But I do forsee some cloud chasing days in my future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Very difficult to pick one @devdev 

For me its both Flavour and Throat Hit - and they need to go together.

However, there is a minimum level of throat hit that I need, and as long as that is reached, then getting more flavour is more important than extra throat hit.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Just B

Could not choose flavour over throat hit or visa versa. Vapour not that important to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Very difficult to pick one @devdev
> 
> For me its both Flavour and Throat Hit - and they need to go together.
> 
> However, there is a minimum level of throat hit that I need, and as long as that is reached, then getting more flavour is more important than extra throat hit.


Ditto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

Sorry, but i cannot only choose one  For me, the vapour, throat hit and flavour has to be well balanced to achieve a satisfactory all round experience, i they should work hand in hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

All excellent points guys! I agree, if left to choose just one, it has to be flavour.

The reason I set the poll with only one option to select is because if people can pick multiple answers it could skew the results. Unfortunately the poll doesnt allow you to limit selections to just two, so I pictured everyone selecting all three options, and us landing up without an answer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

I suppose if you put it that way @devdev, th will probably be on the top of my list. Surely the Satisfaction is the primary purpose, but man oh man, the flavour just cannot be ignored, neither can the plumes of vapor


----------



## devdev

Ok, maybe I should reset the poll then?

Im thinking of the following options, with the choice of only selecting one answer:

Q) The most important thing for me when I vape, in order of preference, is:

a) Flavour, Throat Hit, Vapour
b) Flavour, Vapour, Throat Hit
c) Throat Hit, Flavour Vapour
d) Throat Hit, Vapour, Flavour
e) Vapour, Flavour, Throat Hit
f) Vapour, Throat Hit, Flavour

Do you guys want me to set it out in this manner instead?


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Ok, maybe I should reset the poll then?
> 
> Im thinking of the following options, with the choice of only selecting one answer:
> 
> Q) The most important thing for me when I vape, in order of preference, is:
> 
> a) Flavour, Throat Hit, Vapour
> b) Flavour, Vapour, Throat Hit
> c) Throat Hit, Flavour Vapour
> d) Throat Hit, Vapour, Flavour
> e) Vapour, Flavour, Throat Hit
> f) Vapour, Throat Hit, Flavour
> 
> Do you guys want me to set it out in this manner instead?


Yes, sounds good to me.


----------



## Zodiac

I choose 'c'


----------



## johan

My choice will be a)


----------



## devdev

Hang on one second gents  I am going to lock this thread and will ask that you all go and vote in the new thread I will be starting


----------



## devdev

Ok, I have reworked this week's poll. Please go and check it out and recast your vote:

@Tom @Die Kriek @Just "B" @Matthee @Silver @johan @Zodiac @Alex @Rex_Bael 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/weekly-poll-vtf-the-most-important-thing-when-i-vape.1767/


----------

